# FRS / Talkabout Radio & Nextel comm. channels for BimmerFest (important)



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

*Talkabout & Nextel*

Please post Talkabout chanel to use. I suggest 10-13. But someone is more then welcome to choose another one.

Also, if you have Nextel, please post private ID here as well.

See you all there!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I was just going to start this thread; you beat me to it!

Yes we need to assign/establish a specific FRS radio channel
for use in the Road Rally. 

Which one should we use?


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 19, 2002)

I was going to ask about this also, is there going to be an offical/general communications channel?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I've read other threads where channel 3/2 has been mentioned.

If we can establish a specific channel, we can make several 
announcements at the event so that we're all together
on this. Is there one frequency that is the most popular
or common? The only time that I use my talkabouts is Bimmerfest.
:dunno: 

I forget which channel we used last year...


----------



## Blacksheep (Feb 20, 2003)

I need to buy my radios today.

Any suggestions on what I should get?

Thanks!


----------



## PB_M3 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Which FRS radio to get*

Go to COTSCO and get the motorola ones. Cant beat them.


----------



## PB_M3 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Typo*

OOPS I really did mean coSTco. here is a pic of what I have, and they work really well.

http://www.costco.com/frameset.asp?trg=subcat.asp&catid=79&subid=82&hierid=2159&log=&NavTop=


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

whatever brand you buy, just make sure to get one with the subchannels. I dont think we'll really be needing GMRS equipped sets...


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Will any walie-talkie work, I have an old one just sitting around called BellSouth:dunno: , it has channels 1-14 i think, will this work? If not what kind should I get?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

M3turbog16 said:


> *Will any walie-talkie work, I have an old one just sitting around called BellSouth:dunno: , it has channels 1-14 i think,
> will this work? If not what kind should I get? *


The FRS radios (e.g. Motorola "Talkabout") are not your
ordinary walkie-talkies...

Motorola and Kenwood are both good. Some come
loaded with lots of features that you absolutely don't
need...

*Hey! What channel??? * 
:dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Um...Put it to a vote?

I know at most BMWCCA driving events they're set to 10-2.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

But arent the ones I need around $100.00:dunno: . And I cant send that much on something I'm not going to use that much, plus that money is going to the fest:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

We discovered during our DeathValley trip last year that not all radios appear to have subchannel support.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Um...Put it to a vote?
> 
> I know at most BMWCCA driving events they're set to 10-2. *


Funny... 10-2 is the radio code for "Reception is good"... we'll see how good it really is that day I guess... :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

M3turbog16 said:


> *But arent the ones I need around $100.00:dunno: . And I cant send that much on something I'm not going to use that much, plus that money is going to the fest:thumbup: *


Some people have been known to split a set with a buddy. So it comes out to be more like $50 a person.... it's an option I guess... if you don't need both handsets.... :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *We discovered during our DeathValley trip last year that not all radios appear to have subchannel support. *


Kaz,

I respect your opinion. What channel do you recommend?

For those who haven't bought one yet, you should be able
to find them for under $50. They are a good investment
for events and drives like this...


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

Me and my brother bought a 2 pack of talkabouts for like 54.99 at Frys. They work great. I have had them for a couple months for meets and what not and they have sub-channels. They are a very good and worth the $.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Kaz,
> 
> I respect your opinion. What channel do you recommend?
> 
> ...


I dunno what's good. I have an old pair of Sonys that seem to have decent reception but pretty poor sound quality. I've seen some Motorolas for like $50/pr that appear to work well. Kenwood used to have some that were a good price/performance bargain 3 or 4 years ago but I don't think they exist anymore, and there are an awful lot of $14.99 :eeps: radios out there these days.

The expensive ones have things like compasses, weather radios and GMRS in em which really aren't necessary for our purposes.


----------



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't think it really matters which channel we use.

Here info from the FCC:
http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/personal/family/data/bandplan.html


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The one suggestion I'd like to make is to use a subchannel other than 0/none. Every time I've used that, there's always been way too much other garbage traffic no matter what main channel you're on.


----------



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

Ok since no one has made up their mind yet. I will say Channel 4 Subchannel 6... e46 haha. 

Anyway, my Nextel ID is 116*22*38153


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Hey! What channel???
> :dunno: *


Sorry, Im from E46fanatics, and someone posted a link to this thread.

How about channel 4-12, the date of the Fest? Just a suggestion.


----------



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

Anthony said:


> *Sorry, Im from E46fanatics, and someone posted a link to this thread.
> 
> How about channel 4-12, the date of the Fest? Just a suggestion. *


I think that's fair!

Jon, need your final approval.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bamcw328i said:


> *I think that's fair!
> Jon, need your final approval.  *


That works for me! 

I just have to make sure that mine has that channel.

I haven't played with it since last year.

No more jokes about the toothpick, okay?


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

O.k I guess I will buy one, But what kind should I buy, what should I look for? and where? Bestbuy...Circuit city. Ones that are not to expensive.


----------



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

M3turbog16 said:


> *O.k I guess I will buy one, But what kind should I buy, what should I look for? and where? Bestbuy...Circuit city. Ones that are not to expensive. *


Try Fry's. If not, get one at Circuit City and return it when u get back since you don't have time to get one online. (They have been advertising their return policy, lets test it out.)

But Costco has them too.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

M3turbog16 said:


> *O.k I guess I will buy one, But what kind should I buy, what should I look for? and where? Bestbuy...Circuit city. Ones that are not to expensive. *


People have said the Motorolas and Kenwoods aren't too bad. Go to any local electronics store and they should have them. Make sure it has the sub-channel support (most do nowadays I think).

Some are sold in single units... some in pairs... some either way... I think..... one of the motorola units will probably run you in the neighborhood of $40-50 I'm guessing....


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

Piece of advice, get the ones that actually use real batteries. The batteries in the rechargeables die after awhile. its much easier to just have extra batteries in the car.


----------



## Blacksheep (Feb 20, 2003)

I just picked up a Motorola Talkabout 5420 at Frys.

It was $37.83 and has a $7.00 rebate.

Damn thing better be the right one, 10-4.

I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## PB_M3 (Feb 6, 2003)

so Jon is that your final answer?
Channel 4-12 it is !?!?!?!
See you all tomorrow...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PB_M3 said:


> *so Jon is that your final answer?
> Channel 4-12 it is !?!?!?!*


*Channel 4-12 it is....  * 

:thumbup: :thumbup:

That is unless mine doesn't have channel 4-12...


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Channel 4-12 it is....
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That is unless mine doesn't have channel 4-12... *


hey jon, I won't be using mine because I'm going to be manning shotgun with another buddy during the rally, so i'd be more than glad to lend you mine. It _indeed_ has subchannels...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm sure mine will be o.k.

I has sub-channels, I just haven't looked at it but 2 times
before - B-Fest '01, and B-Fest '02...


----------



## triggrhaapi (Mar 7, 2003)

GMRS radios are fine tho right? (I think my radio is GMRS and FRS both)


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

triggrhaapi said:


> *GMRS radios are fine tho right? (I think my radio is GMRS and FRS both) *


yeah, GMRS is fine. one of the main differences is that GMRS has a 5 mile range, wheras FRS has a 2 mile range. Same shit, different day


----------



## triggrhaapi (Mar 7, 2003)

awesome 
well my gimpy self will be getting a ride, but I want to be in on the loop. Too bad I can't drive long distances with a 5spd an a broken right wrist...


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

So channel 4-12 then. I'll remind everyone at the main caravon pre-destination meeting spot in Encino tomorrow.

Gio


----------

